# Dating on the Costs Blanca?



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

Any thoughts anyone? Just moved here and thinking how do I go about meeting ladies and new people really. Ive given up the booze so trawling the pubs and clubs isnt a good idea for me anymore!

Anyhow just wondered what people thought.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You dont have to drink alcohol to go out!?? I happily drink coke all night!!?? I dont know your area or whats about there!?

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> You dont have to drink alcohol to go out!?? I happily drink coke all night!!?? I dont know your area or whats about there!?
> 
> Jo xxx


You´r right Jo... cant beat old fashioned bars to meet people. In spain its far more socially acceptable to drink non alcoholic drinks, my OH only ever drinks water or zumo when we go out (which is terrible because it means i have to drink all the wine!!! jaja)

You looking to meet english ladies or spanish (or any other for that matter)?

Go out, meet people, and dont rule out the spanish...far more fun than dating another expat and a great way to learn the lingo!

Failing that, theres always dating websites? My best friend met her fella online!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Earnie said:


> Any thoughts anyone? Just moved here and thinking how do I go about meeting ladies and new people really. Ive given up the booze so trawling the pubs and clubs isnt a good idea for me anymore!
> 
> Anyhow just wondered what people thought.


Adopt an abandoned puppy and sit on a bench in the park, looking helpless.

Join a class - Spanish lessons for example.

Look on notice boards and local websites for social events that don t involve booze. There are lots and lots of people in the same situation as you.

Buena suerte!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

yes, you don't have to drink to have fun


how old are you?


U3A is really active in the Moraira area


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> U3A is really active in the Moraira area


Yes it is around here in general .... but you can get some right twits in it.
Already had one major fallout in a group in Oliva


Welcome back btw


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Okay, whats U3A????

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> Okay, whats U3A????
> 
> Jo xxx


University for old gits


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hepa said:


> University for old gits


As in 'graba granny.'


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> As in 'graba granny.'


Tiffany's in Wakefield, Wednesday night, have you been there Gus?

Hepa


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> Okay, whats U3A????
> 
> Jo xxx


Its a group of people that get together to promote and learn about a particular subject as a team. They have team leaders, voluntary teachers and people who want to learn.

Unfortunately certain team leaders wouldn't know how to lead a priest out of a ladies underwear department so often it all goes to crap in the end and people go off an start their own little group


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Okay, whats U3A????
> 
> Jo xxx


It stands for University of the 3rd Age, referring to the final "third" stage of our lives (a polite way of saying old gits).

Sorry to hear it´s not up to much in Spain. My father-in-law runs science courses for them in Wales, he is 84 himself and some of his "students" are in their 90s!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> It stands for University of the 3rd Age, referring to the final "third" stage of our lives (a polite way of saying old gits).
> 
> Sorry to hear it´s not up to much in Spain. My father-in-law runs science courses for them in Wales, he is 84 himself and some of his "students" are in their 90s!


Its actually younger people a lot here ... there are in fact no real oldies in the group I was in. Its just ... well ... its full of expats. I dont mind that all the time but to be honest some of them are so far up their own backsides its untrue!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Earnie said:


> Any thoughts anyone? Just moved here and thinking how do I go about meeting ladies and new people really. Ive given up the booze so trawling the pubs and clubs isnt a good idea for me anymore!
> 
> Anyhow just wondered what people thought.





I have decided just to give up.. they always say when your not looking love pops up.. well I have not been looking in many a year and still single


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have decided just to give up.. they always say when your not looking love pops up.. well I have not been looking in many a year and still single



Hey ...... sounds like you two should get together


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Hey ...... sounds like you two should get together




I am not just for christmas lol


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Tiffany's in Wakefield, Wednesday night, have you been there Gus?
> 
> Hepa


No, my brother used to go to ToT's ( Talk of the South ) in southend-on-sea on a tuesday night which was grab a granny night.


----------



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

The not drinking thing is a problem for me as i used to drink a lot and going out to clubs and bars etc and not consuming alcohol for me is very difficult. Dont want the temptation to be honest.
Im in my thirties by the way so not read for grab a granny yet!
I wondered if there were any dating sites etc specifically for this region or forums, webpages etc?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Earnie said:


> The not drinking thing is a problem for me as i used to drink a lot and going out to clubs and bars etc and not consuming alcohol for me is very difficult. Dont want the temptation to be honest.
> Im in my thirties by the way so not read for grab a granny yet!
> I wondered if there were any dating sites etc specifically for this region or forums, webpages etc?




mmmm excuse me I am a granny and I wouldn´t let you grab me


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MaidenScotland said:


> mmmm excuse me I am a granny and I wouldn´t let you grab me




Depends what he looks like for me, altho I'm not a granny (....I'm far too young, mentally anyway lol)

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Look at this Google page
Google


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When the weather picks up a bit, they'll be plenty of young ladies out and about - especially on the beach at weekends etc.

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jojo said:


> Depends what he looks like for me, altho I'm not a granny (....I'm far too young, mentally anyway lol)
> 
> Jo xxx




He would be lucky to get me Jo but he would have to join the queue lol x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes it is around here in general .... but you can get some right twits in it.
> Already had one major fallout in a group in Oliva
> 
> 
> Welcome back btw


I'm nearly back

they turned up this morning to turn me on but it seems the street number I gave them (I read it off our contract) is wrong so they are coming back next week


----------

